# City Water Filter Recommendations



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Ive noticed several of you use the outdoor water filters when connected to city water. However i havent seen anyone recommending any specific water filters that they've had good luck with... or even better, water filters to stay AWAY from.

Can you all please give me your recommendations one way or the other? Thanks


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

We just use one of those cheap inline filters...


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I use a GE household filter setup. Leftover from when I upgraded my house to reverse osmosis. 
Attach a 3' washer hoses. Also project leftover.
I attach filter to hose stand and attach trailer hose to filter

Best things about this setup are clear filter cup, cheap to replace filter and opens to dry out between uses.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I've used this outdoor filter for the last several years: http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/tastepure-kdfcarbon-water-filter/18478. Works great, doesn't reduce water pressure and captures everything except cysts and parasites. I use it for the camping season, then throw it away and get a new one.

To get cysts and parasites, I installed un undercabinet filter with a spigot at the kitchen sink. The product I used was discontinued about 6 months after I installed it, so I can't get replacement filters. I'll probably be replacing it with this one: http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/everpure-water-treatment-system/4140. We use the undercabinet filter for our drinking water and no longer bring heavy flats of bottled water on our trips.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Snow said:


> We just use one of those cheap inline filters...


X2


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

ORvagabond said:


> We just use one of those cheap inline filters...


X2
[/quote]

X3 and we're still alive after 3 years.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> I've used this outdoor filter for the last several years: http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/tastepure-kdfcarbon-water-filter/18478. Works great, doesn't reduce water pressure and captures everything except cysts and parasites. I use it for the camping season, then throw it away and get a new one.
> 
> To get cysts and parasites, I installed un undercabinet filter with a spigot at the kitchen sink. The product I used was discontinued about 6 months after I installed it, so I can't get replacement filters. I'll probably be replacing it with this one: http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/everpure-water-treatment-system/4140. We use the undercabinet filter for our drinking water and no longer bring heavy flats of bottled water on our trips.


Uhh...good news i got those water filters from CW for the exterior.... but lets please back up here and talk about "cysts and parasites". In all seriousness how many folks worry about cysts and parasites and do my chances of ingesting these things increase just by hooking up city water to the RV? Is it from the RV tanks or the city water.

Thanks!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

BluegrassRV said:


> I've used this outdoor filter for the last several years: http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/tastepure-kdfcarbon-water-filter/18478. Works great, doesn't reduce water pressure and captures everything except cysts and parasites. I use it for the camping season, then throw it away and get a new one.
> 
> To get cysts and parasites, I installed un undercabinet filter with a spigot at the kitchen sink. The product I used was discontinued about 6 months after I installed it, so I can't get replacement filters. I'll probably be replacing it with this one: http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/everpure-water-treatment-system/4140. We use the undercabinet filter for our drinking water and no longer bring heavy flats of bottled water on our trips.


Uhh...good news i got those water filters from CW for the exterior.... but lets please back up here and talk about "cysts and parasites". In all seriousness how many folks worry about cysts and parasites and do my chances of ingesting these things increase just by hooking up city water to the RV? Is it from the RV tanks or the city water.

Thanks!
[/quote]
Probably not much chance at all from city water connections, but more from remote locations, well water, etc. This would be organisms like Giardia, Toxoplasma and similar bugs. Even then, the chance is low, but I've had Giardiasis in the past and it's freaking miserable! I also just liked the idea of a spigot at the kitchen sink like we have at home, and the Everpure filter catches just about everything you're likely to find in water. Great tasting water for drinking and coffee! No need to be alarmed!


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

My brother is in the filter business, and he recommended the 3M brand under sink filters as the best bang for the buck.

3m Filter

I got one, but haven't had a chance to mount it under the sink, so I got some hose adapters and use it on the main city water intake for now. It is supposed to take out dirt and sand as well as bacteria. It also has a carbon filter to take out chlorine or other off tastes. We haven't been anywhere yet where it didn't make the water taste decent - saves on buying bottled water.

If the campground has chlorinated city water, you probably don't have any health concerns - just taste. Wells or surface water from small private water systems can always be iffy, so better safe than sorry if you are going to drink it.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

This was terrific information. Thank you everyone.


----------

